# Remember My Chrome Hubcaps?



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Some of the members here may remember the awesome chrome hubcaps that used to adorn the steelies on the Ghettoblaster. Well, today the hubcaps have moved on to another unlucky soul, my friend Jeremy, who happens to drive a brown B12 named "Mister Fudge." Hopefully he will be joining our ranks here soon. Here are some pictures of Mister Fudge with my lovely chrome hubcaps:


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

tight! Tell him i welcome him to the chrome hubcap club!

-Nick


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

bling bling!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

yuck yuck


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *yuck yuck *


Better than rust. Well, maybe not  .


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*partial bling*



samo said:


> *Better than rust. *



Better than running the "black nasties", aka steelies. I sometimes miss my OEM 13" hubs... ::sniff sniff::... ok, I am lying. 

One man's loss is another man's gain.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

lmao--never thought I would c this......


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Black steelies is the style here in the winter. I guess people like showing that they have winter tires.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

nasty hubs....take em off


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

diadia said:


> *nasty hubs....take em off *


The nastyness is kind of the point. This B12 belongs to a friend of mine and it's a hunk of junk. Note the brown paintjob. Also, you can't see it in the pictures, but the car is _covered_ in rust.

For people who are over on the B15sentra.net boards, these chrome hubcaps have been a sort-of running joke, since they're so incredibly hideous.

I still laugh whenever that poor old car pulls up to my house.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i run my winter rims with the hub caps i got from nissan. but thos chromies would be sweeeeet too


----------

